
State of the Digital Nation 2016 - muratmutlu
http://blog.marvelapp.com/state-of-the-digital-nation-2016/
======
3stripe
tl;dr — It's impossible to predict the future.

I enjoyed this quote...

“Management consultancy… The art of stealing someone’s pocket watch and
telling them the time”

